# odd shaped follicle



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

I am due for an unmedicated IUI this month, and today is CD 10. My RE said the follicle is a good size for the day, but it is slightly misshapen, and she said it is too early to say if it is because another follicle pushing against it or if that is just its shape (which would be not so good, would indicate a "bad egg." She said round follicles are the healthiest and indicate a "good egg." But if it is just because another smaller follicle is pushing against it, hopefully it will be strong enough to expand, and would not indicate any inherent damage/chromosomal abnormality.

Does anyone have any info/experience on slightly misshapen follicles?

any input really appreciated, thanks!


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

oh and I forgot to mention, my lining was only 3.5. But I do O late (CD 16). Any experience/knowledge? I really hope this is our month. Feel like I am going insane!


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha, well since no one had any thoughts I will go ahead and give an update, just in case someone in the future looks on this website with the same problem. The follicle "straightened out" and is now a perfect shape, so if you have an "odd shaped" follicle, don't worry there is still hope!! It is probably being pushed by another follicle, or maybe the ultrasound wasn't in a good spot for a more accurate view. As for the lining, it doubled in thickness and is now 6.5. 

Bottom line: LOTS can happen over just a couple of days!


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

I had an odd shaped follicle growing for this cycles IUI, my clinic never said it was anything to worry about although I never thought to ask. Am now a bit worried there could have been something wrong with it.


----------

